# Literature on Bighorn Sheep



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

This thread goes with the packing in National Parks thread. Much of the resistance to goats appears to be based on the worry that pack goats will kill off Bighorn Sheep.

So I have started this as a place to collect literature on the subject. Good or bad. None of us want to be the cause of Bighorn Sheep extinction.

http://www.fs.fed.us/qoi/documents/2009 ... ile000.pdf

This article reviews experiments that favor goats. But it also cites a few instances where other diseases were transmitted. These all seem to require direct contact between animals.

I would think that a pack goat at my side would have little chance at direct contact, especially on a day hike, since it is unlikely the sheep would want to get close to me.


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

As soon as I can get a copy I have some of the research from Dr Drew citing recent results of his work. I'll try to get it posted. I can't scan anything right now so it has to get scanned by Charlie J and then I can upload it.


----------



## Herb (Dec 12, 2008)

sweetgoatmama,

Looking forward to seeing the recent findings.


----------



## windsking55 (Mar 9, 2010)

Direct contact with bighorn sheep seems unlikely but I have had mountain goats within 4 feet of my tent while I was in it in the Beartooths. I guess that if I had goats at the time there could have been some contact. My buddy sat on a rock in the moonlight and had the same mtn goat walk past at arms reach.


----------



## orcatdog (Oct 20, 2009)

I am very interested to hear more about this. I guide bighorn sheep hunts here in SE Oregon (Hart Mountain and Warner Unit) and raising my pack goats for just that along with other hunting adventures. Wonder what ODF&W would say when they hear my plans on packing rams off the steep terrain with my goats? I'm guessing on the refuge they may stop me but the other units are public BLM land?


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

I think once the ram is dead it won't catch anything from your goats... ;-)

Don't mind me... unreformed class clown.


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

There are some real concerned peole in eastern Oregon about goats with bighorns. This is a hotbed area that has had some problems, not with packgoats but with sick domestic goats loose for brush clearing. Best to have a lot of info going in before you run afoulof some of the people I've talked to.


----------



## orcatdog (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up. I know there are a bunch of people getting in on the BLM / Forest service contracts for brush / weed removal around here. Most of the ones I've seen are some pretty sketchy looking folks with some not so hot looking critters. Most are running Boers getting ridiculous $ contracts then selling the offspring as meat goats. I think most also grow something else (green and leafy) while out in the woods for some extra income! Not sure how they keep their goats out of it.


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

Attached as a .pdf file is the results of the testing that Dr Drew did with the Treasure Valley Packgoat Club a few years ago. He was willing to repeat this for us a couple of years ago but unfortunatley Greg quit having the campouts in Idaho the next year.


----------

